# Panne bei nVidia Countdown



## Skysnake (12. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Eigentlich ist seit zwei Minuten der Countdown auf der nVidia Homepage abgelaufen. Allerdings gibt es wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist keine neuen Infos seitens nVidia. Bleibt also zu warten bis der Fehler von nVidias PR-Abteilung bemerkt und behoben wird.

Geht man nach diversen Seiten im Internet, soll es sich bei dem Produkt um die GTX460 handeln, die heute released werden soll und auch schon bei Geizhals.de ab 198,95€ gelistet ist. Hierbei sei allerdings angemerkt, das wohl nur sehr wenige Karten zu Anfang verfügbar sind. Sowohl Mindfactory als auch Compuland geben einen Bestand von nur 5 Karten an.

Unter PCGH können Sie sich einen ersten Eindruck erstellen, was die GTX460 leistet.


----------



## DAEF13 (12. Juli 2010)

Bis jetzt hat sich immernoch nichts getan...
Aber es wird sich wohl um die GTX460 handeln, also ist es egal.

Ich frage mich immernoch, wann die GTX468 released wird


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (12. Juli 2010)

Man kann sich auch nicht anmelden...ich jedenfalls nicht...frag mich nur warum dafür ein extra Thread aufgemacht wird !??!?!

Macht doch bitte hier weiter:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/108262-countdown-auf-nvidia-homepage.html


----------



## Hugo78 (12. Juli 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> frag mich nur warum dafür ein extra Thread aufgemacht wird !??!?!


Na ganz einfach, wenn es schon sonst nix über die 460 zu meckern gibt,
 dann muss jeder noch so kleinen Nebenkriegsschauplatz ins Rampenlicht ziehen, hauptsache es nutzt irgendwie dazu, Nvidia schlecht aussehen zu lassen. 

Das Verhalten ist infantil, aber was anderes konnte man ja garnicht erwarten.


----------



## Pyroplan (12. Juli 2010)

Hugo78 der Fanboy-Threads aufdeckt..
Man kann auch übertreiben oO

Ich glaub wohl kaum das ATI Fanboys auf der Nvidia seite hocken, bis iein klitzekleiner fehler auftritt, 
damit sie Nvidia schlecht machen können. Dass ist einfach nur lächerlich^^
Das grenzt echt schon an waghalsige Verschwörungstheorien. 
Jaja, jeder ist gegen Nvidia außer du.

Das ist doch klar das man sich drüber wundert und auch preisgeben will.
Aber hey, Nvidia ist ja soooooo schlecht, nur weil ncihts passierte als der Countdown ablief. 

Es nervt langsam!

BTT:
Ich persönlich finds recht interessant und lustig.
Wird sich wohl eh "nur" um die GTX460 handeln, wo man eig schon sonst alles weiß.
Nur die Testberichte fehlen halt noch. Bleibt zu hoffen dass die Leistung nicht zu viel schlechter ist,
damit der Mainstream-Markt auch verwendung dafür hat. Für mich wäre diese Karte eher uninterressant. 
Meine Wahl würd eher auf die HD5870 oder GTX470 fallen.


----------



## Skysnake (12. Juli 2010)

Naja, es ist halt schon ne News wert in meinen Augen, weil halt einfach nichts passiert, und man das von nVidia´s PR Abteilung eigentlich nicht gewohnt ist. Dick nen Countdown machen und dann passiert nix ist schon fies  Ich glaub auch das es die GTX460 einfach sein soll, hab abr mal 3 news geschrieben gehabt für alle möglichkeiten die mir eingefallen sind 

Aber das einfach nichts passiert ist war schon extrem überraschend. Hatte mich ja auch extra dort angemeldet, um eventuell noch paar Infos dazu zu bekommen etc. und hatte da auch das Problem das er meine E-Mailadresse nicht akzeptiert hat, und ich mich dann mit der von der Uni anmelden musste... Wär ich nur aufs bashen aus, hät ich das auch breitgetreten, aber warum?

Das was ich auf PCGH gesehen hab an Tests, sieht die GTX460 echt gut aus, vorallem zu dem Preis, das DP-Leistung eh schon verdammt niedrig dann noch beschnitten wird versteh ich zwar wirklich nicht, weil hier echt sinnfrei, aber ok.

ATM nen sehr sehr gutes Angebot für unter 200 Euro, hab ich auch im Testtopic geschrieben. 

BTW. Die news hat durchaus ihre berechtigung auch dadurch, das auf die atm schlechte Versorgung hingewiesen wird. Wär ich die nächsten 2 Wochen nicht im Urlaub, würd ich sofort zuschlagen und dann schauen wie sich der Preis entwickelt und teuer bei E-bay wieder verscherbeln. Ich geh stark davon aus, das der Preis auf 250€ rum anzieht.


----------



## Hugo78 (12. Juli 2010)

Pyroplan schrieb:


> Nur die Testberichte fehlen halt noch.



Auf jeder x beliebigen HW Seite findet man tonnenweise Tests ... 
Es war auch jedem klar, der noch bis drei zählen konnte, das in der Nacht vom 11 auf den 12 irgedwann das NDA fällt, so zwischen 4-6 Uhr unserer Zeit.
Und Marc zb. hatte was von 6.01 Uhr geschrieben.
Also seit mindestens 3 h gibts es jetzt massenhaft Tests.

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 Performance Preview

Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 460 - 12.07.2010 - ComputerBase

Nvidia GeForce GTX 460 1GB Graphics Card Review | bit-tech.net

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 - Der Jäger stellt sich vor - Tests bei HardTecs4U

PC Perspective - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 Review - GF104 and the budget Fermi

MSI GeForce GTX 460 768MB Cyclone Video Card Introduction :: TweakTown USA Edition


----------



## GTA 3 (12. Juli 2010)

Wo ist der Countdown hin ??? Der ist bei mir verschwunden!!


----------



## mixxed_up (12. Juli 2010)

Toll, erst einen großen Countdown auf der Seite haben, aber dann da noch Fehler reinbauen.

Epic Fail!


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Juli 2010)

Ich seh keinen Countdown, nur Werbung zur GTX460 auf der Seite.


----------



## _hellgate_ (13. Juli 2010)

naja aber wenn nvidia sleber so ein hype macht mit countdown und sowas dann sollen sie mal die zeit auch einhalten xD aber das sind wir ja von den Thermis schon gewöhnt


----------



## maGic (13. Juli 2010)

lol


Der countdown spackt beim mir..... ichs sehe nichts  :angry:


----------



## Hugo78 (14. Juli 2010)

Oh mann, mich wundert grad nicht mehr das soviele FDP gewählt hatten.


----------

